
Google/git-appraise: Distributed code review system for Git repos - Promarged
https://github.com/google/git-appraise
======
ckastner
Can anyone disclose how extensively this is used within Google?

Their primary SCM and code review system is internal (and not git), as far as
I'm aware.

